# Reed's Marine Distance Tables



## notnila (Apr 26, 2006)

We're all probably used to the grandkids rolling their eyes or making excuses to leave as soon as we begin a sentence with"When I was at sea......",or"Did I tell you of the time when crossing the Pacific.......?On a recent trip to London I acquired a copy of"Reed's Marine Distance Tables"(1/2 marked price £6.95).So now I can really bore the ars*s of them by not only telling them where I've been,but also how many nautical miles I've travelled getting there and back!!Hee Hee!!


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

i used to use them to compare my rhumb line and g.c. distance calculations.........

never got any to match.........


----------



## slick (Mar 31, 2006)

All,
No Reed's Distance Tables", however I have a well used and originally bought by me Reed's Ocean Navigator 3rd. Edition.
Judging from my comments within I think it must have been a 1978-79 purchase, I read through it and think "Did I have to do all that, to find out where I was?".
Yours aye,
Slick


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Notnila, your dead right about the eye rolling, there are many phrases that induce the glazed look or rapid roll as they find some excuse to leave the room thats why I am putting as much as possible on paper,
A few examples are;

When I was a boy
In the old days
Before you were born
My father used to say
Before the days of television


----------



## David Davies (Dec 11, 2006)

*Distance Tables*

How many of us have still got their own personal distance tables? These took many hours of calculation, both mercator and mid latitude not to mention GC and composite, altering course every degree. I still have mine in an old night order book and have typed them up to give them a more professional presentation. Generally I found ones own distance tables more accurate than the the various published tables, often found the pilot to pilot and berth to berth distances actually less than the published, especially east-west distances. Quite large discrepancies could be in meridianal parts depending on sphere or terrestrial spheroid and of course the struggle for mid latitude. This was in the 50s early 60s when some longitudes were still related to Lunar Distance and chronometer rating without wireless. No doubt today with GPS etc , of which I have no knowledge, we now know where places actually are.


----------



## notnila (Apr 26, 2006)

sparkie2182 said:


> i used to use them to compare my rhumb line and g.c. distance calculations.........
> 
> never got any to match.........


One doesn't need precission to be a successful"Boring Old B*stard",approximates suffice!!!
Regards
Arch


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

i was a "boring young b*astard" in those days......... i was 13/14 years old.

i could genuinely never understand why no one else was interested.

i still cant


----------

